# [SOLVED] System Clock stops after I shutdown the system



## smaartpradeep

Hi Guys

I have this problem in my system since I installed Windows Service Pack 2 downloaded from Microsoft Download Center. 

I really need some help! I have read another thread on this site which suggested to change the BIOS Battery. I am sure I my battery is in good shape as I purchased this system 8-9 months ago. 

Problem: My system clock stops working after I shutdown the system. I have to adjust the time on Windows every time(EVERYTIME). It is really frustrating. 

Any inputs or help will be very appreciated.

Thank you for reading 

PS: No Virus. I have Norton Antivirus 2008 fully loaded. It cannot trace anything wrong in the system.

Cheers!


----------



## dai

*Re: System Clock stops after I shutdown the system*

replace the cmos battery


----------



## sobeit

*Re: System Clock stops after I shutdown the system*

It does sound like a bios battery, but something to try, did you go into your bios and check the clock there, if the time is correct when you turn the system back on then it may not be the battery. if the clock is correct, then try syncing the time with the internet and see if it helps. right click on the clock then adjust date/time. There should be a tab for internet time or something similar (not on a windows computer right now)


----------



## brianc54

*Re: System Clock stops after I shutdown the system*

Hi, I have a 3 year old HP Pavilion dv2000 and was running perfectly up until now. The time clock stops whenever I shutdown.
I can reset the clock with synchronization and will keep correct time until I power off again… it stops at the time I shutdown my laptop.
My first thoughts were the RTC battery which I had replaced by a computer technician. But the problem continues. He also checked to see if the new battery was good and connected properly. 
The BIOS clock also stops at the time of shutdown
Is there any other reason why the clock would stop?
I have check through many online forums and all say it’s the RTC (CMOS) battery but none have mentioned what else could cause the clock to stop. 
I am sure this is not the first time this type of problem has arisen since the conception of personal computing.
Is it software or a hardware problem? Anyone have any ideas? 
Brian


----------



## sobeit

*Re: System Clock stops after I shutdown the system*

if it is still stopping in the bios, it is either the battery (which you eliminated) or your motherboard could be going bad. 

Did you try to reset everything in your bios by pulling the proper jumpers on the motherboard? 

did you go to hp's website and see if there is a bios update for this problem on your specific system?

You do have the correct battery installed?

Otherwise, if everything is working properly and you have broadband, I would sync windows time online.


----------



## brianc54

*Re: System Clock stops after I shutdown the system*

Problem Solved.
Thank you sobeit, you are the first persom to mention a solution apart from changing the battery.
I did have the battery replaced with the correct one and i did use windows synce to adjust the clock but it was the BIOS that was the problem.
I have just moved back to Western Australia and they have recently (2008) implimented a summer daylight saving time. 
Although this change to summer time was adjusted with a Windows update the BIOS was still using the old time setup which was causing a conflict.

Now that i have downloaded and installed the latest BIOS update my sytem clock is now fine.

Anyway, thanks again. I have been searching thru numerious forums about this and you are the first to say to chaeck for bios updates from the manufactures.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## dai

*Re: System Clock stops after I shutdown the system*

glad you have it sorted


----------

